# Filesystem aufräumen



## dkf (31. Mai 2009)

Moin,

mein Webserver ist etwas vermüllt und nun wollte ich etwas aufräumen.
Nun dachte ich, ich könnte mir ein kleines Script schreiben, was mir die Ausgabe von 
	
	
	



```
ls -ltu
```
etwas schicker anzeigt.

Die Optionen

```
-t      Sort by time modified (most recently modified first) before
        sorting the operands by lexicographical order.

-u      Use time of last access, instead of last modification of the file
        for sorting (-t) or printing (-l).
```
klingen ja erstmal ganz gut, allerdings haut mir da mein Backup-Script dazwischen.
Es wurde ja jede Datei gesichert und somit auch angefasst und deswegen ist dieses Datum natürlich versaut...

Wie kann ich also eine Liste generieren, welche Dateien in den letzten 6 Monaten von meinem Apache ausgeliefert wurden?
In der access_log von Apache stehen ja nur die URL und der Referer drin - also im Zweifel keine Dateinamen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## deepthroat (11. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Da die Information nicht mehr verfügbar ist, wirst du diese Liste wohl nicht erstellen können.

Normalerweise sollte man soetwas in der Backup Software einstellen können ob die atime modifiziert wird. Oder man mounted das Gerät mit der noatime Option wenn man das Backup durchführt.

Gruß


----------

